# Tiramisu



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

my roommates and myself have decided to a big italian dinner everything homemade, of course, and i threw out the idea that we need tiramisu for dessert, however, i cant find a good, traditional tiramisu, does anybody have an excelltent recipe for this? or know where to find one? thanks


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Supposedly this recipe is from Lorenza herself, but I don't think so. I'll have to dig up one that I _*know*_ for sure came from her, but which is on my other computer, and compare the two. How much can you trust to authenticity if the poster can't even spell the author's name correctly :lol: This one is good nonetheless:


> This recipe was posted on CompuServe Cooks Online Forum by Kenneth Krone. According to Kenneth, it's "best with home-made Mascarpone, for those who have the patience." He has also substituted Sherry and Frange Lico for the liquor in di Medici's recipe. Di Medici uses a double boiler. No information provided on number of servings this makes.
> *Ingredients*
> _EGG YOLKS, 3_
> _EGG WHITES, 1 or 2_
> ...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have this recipe from Lorenza de' Medici's cookbook, The de' Medici Kitchen 1992, based on recipes from a PBS series she did. The book and series were sponsored by the Braun company which makes small appliances like "hand blenders" mentioned in the recipe. You can just as easily use a wire whisk. 

TIRAMISU- TUSCAN TRIFLE

_Tiramisu is now known all over the world. Originally it was called _zuppa del duca_ (the duke's soup) and was created in honor of a visit by Grand Duke Cosimo de' Medici III to Siena. The Grand Duke took the reicpe home to Florence, where it became popular in the English intellectual and artistic colony by the end of the nineteenth centry. They, in turn, took it to England and the dish is now also known in Italy as _zuppa Ingelse_. My version is quite light._

4 squares (4 oz/120g) semisweet plain chocolate
3 egg yolks
3 tablespoons sugar
1-1/4 cups (10 fl. oz./300 ml) Vin Santo or other dessert wine
1 egg white
1/4 cup (2 fl. oz/60 ml) very strong espresso coffee brewed according to manufacturer's directions
1 cup (8 oz/240g) ricotta at room temperature
1 cup (8 fl oz/240 ml) heavy (double) cream
4 oz (120 g) ladyfingers (sponge fingers)
1 tablespoon instant coffee powder

In the top pan of a double boiler over simmering water, melt the chocolate. Let cool completely. To make the _zabaglione_ and assemble the tiramisu, follow these step-by-step directions:
To make the _zabaglione_ using a hand blender, beat the egg yolks with the sugar on the top pan of a double boileruntil frothy and light. Add 1/2 cup (4 fl oz/120ml) of the wine, place over gently simmering water, and whip until the mixture begins to thicken. Do not let it boil. Remove from the heat, fold in the cooled chocolate, and let cool completely.
Beat the egg white until stiff peaks form and, using a spatula, fold it into the cooled _zabaglione. _Stir together the espresso and ricotta and set the mixture aside. Whip the cream until stiff peaks form.
Dip the ladyfingers into the remaining wine and arrange them on the bottom of a 9-inch (23 cm) bowl. Cover with half of the ricotta mixture, then half of the _zabaglione_ and finally half of the whipped cream. Repeat the layers of ricotta mixture and the _zabaglione_ but reserve the remaining whipped cream.
To decorate, place the reserved whipped cream in a pastry (forcing) bag fitted with a fluted tip and pipe it on top. At this point the tiramisu may be refrigerated for up to 12 hours. Sprinkle the coffee powder on top just before serving.

Serves 6.


----------



## daziano (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi! I know the classical recipe calls for ladyfingers (savoiardi), but I tried almond biscotti (cantucci) instead. I really like the texture and the almonds. You can check my recipe here.


----------

